# NBG IEDD unit in Ireland



## mineman65 (Jun 26, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]VPusaGGKsIo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reloader (Jul 30, 2009)

More good stuff, Mineman.


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 31, 2009)

Interesting video and info mate


----------

